# Divorce Taken As A Joke!



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay after 4 years of marriage with no kids and being unhappy 90% of the time and tried to work things through she claims nothing is wrong at all she doesn't complain and is a good wife? 

Firstly, we don't communicate well as we are from 2 different cultures more like worlds apart. Also, she doesn't respect what I do and my visions for the future she see better things what others have done rather than believing in me so she says do whatever I don't care. I have supported her becoming a teacher but not supported me in my current job or future career. 

I have tried to be honest and fair okay I have been really busy with work and studying and travel and ideally I would like more time with her but it’s her attitude that I have issues with I just can't stand her she hates computers and think there evil so much so I don't sit in front of her with even a laptop at times. 

I think what I could do is put my work and study aside like go part time and give up my future career vision and do what her boss or her uncle is doing in order to possibly make her happy and save the marriage, but I have a passion for what I do and if she cannot respect that then I will find someone who does. 

I am going through a hard time financially who isn’t with hours being cut from work, pay freezes/cuts and increase in living costs, which by the way she feels absolutely no need to help out as so and so doesn't pay for anything. I do believe it’s my responsibility to provide the majority of the time and those who say a man must provide 150% of the time is impossible as we are humans who get bad luck, health, try our best but can’t do it. 

So, the question is should I stay in an unhappy marriage, no sex, not much communication, do what her bosses and friends are doing rather than what I want to do? It’s been 4 years and we have had consistent problems yet she is being pressurized into having kids from her friends and family back in her home country and work like no kids after 4 years your weird them not knowing we are going through problems. Then she has the arrogance of saying why haven't we had kids like its in order to please others than ourselves! I love children i would like to have many but I want a stable relationship which she think everything is as they say hunkadorie! 

Please advise.


----------

